# Border Collie Spam!



## KatiBear (Mar 4, 2010)

I say spam because i'm going to spam a lot of pictures here, sorry >_> I realise I've already posted quite a few of him on here, but I thought i'd make a special thread just for piccies of him!































































^ This was the day after we had got him, he wasn't very well - absolutely riddled with worms and had fleas. It was also his first trip to the vets.









^ Minutes after picking him up, and taking him away from his mummy 


















^ After his first proper shower/bath - he hates it!



































































































^ Ollie guarding my first ever Nephew ^_^

Okay, I will stop now


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw bless him, he is tiny!! and just gorgeous


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Love the markings/colours.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

whoever took the pics is very good with the camera beautiful pics. what a lovely pup


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the pic of someone holding him, looking out the window....infact....love all the pics!

He's going to be a very handsome doggy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so adorable :001_wub:. He's going to be very handsome all grown up


----------



## donnaj25 (Mar 17, 2010)

Soooo cute xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So cute, reminds me of my boy when he was a bubba


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovely pics and very handsome boy. Is he a purebred BC?


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Awwwwwww....he u can spam this site with those kinda pics anyday...what a cuuuuutie :thumbup:


----------



## KatiBear (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will pass on the comments to Ollie, hehe.

@cutekiaro1 Thanks a lot, I took most of the photographs, I'd consider myself a bit of a photographer 

@Summer1098 We are not sure if he is pure bred, we were told he was, but sometimes he looks x with husky!

@CatzEyes Haha thanks, don't tempt me


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

He is lovely!!! Gorgeous little thing - I love BC pups!!  

Funny everyone used to ask if my maggie was husky x when she was little - i think that might have been the colour though...


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is such a lovely little pup......._


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! He is so cute! I have really enjoyed looking through the pictures!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i wish id taken as many puppy photos as you when mine was a pupperoo.
sweet little pup. hes a 'bonnie wee soul' as us scots say.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's so cute


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Post as many BC puppy pics as you like, I'll never tire of them!

He looks pure BC to me, I have 4, 2 are smooth coated and 2 rough coated, 1 of my smooth coats is a rescue, but my other 3 BC's are all pedigree BC's.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooo hes sooooooooooooooo sweet such lovely photos


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

He's beautiful! I love the close up of his face looking into the camera.

Laura


----------

